
Ask HN: Tech stack for Fintech web app - geekspin
Hello HN,<p>I want to build a Fintech Web app i am confused with the tech stack to be used, the will have a dashboard with admin ui( each customer having their own admin dashboard) i want to the ui to be beautiful and responsive, I want the app to scalable, which stack should I use? MERN&#x2F;MEAN? Django? Or something else( I&#x27;ve resources to hire developers )
======
pjzedalis
Laravel Nova ([https://nova.laravel.com](https://nova.laravel.com)) could get
you pretty far. PHP is easy to hire for and scales easily.

~~~
geekspin
It says $199 per site does that mean I've to pay for each user? I've like
1000+ users with revenues very much higher. I'll be using custom data
wrangling, analysis and prediction. Will this be good. I'm currently looking
at Django as it pretty solid and have Python to which I can use Python's data
science libs to do all my stuff, but I've not found any example of beautiful
dashboard ( should I create the dashboard as frontend after login rather than
going to Django's admin??)

Thanks for the reply!!

~~~
pjzedalis
Per site so long as it is a single domain name with 1000 users it is fine. I
like it because it is attractive and easy to customize.

If you can get most of the work done in Python then the question becomes: does
Python dynamically generate the data/results for your users or do you store
the data somewhere and some other tool (PHP for example) can query it to
present to the user?

